
Fuel Consumption by Containership Size and Speed - santadays
https://people.hofstra.edu/geotrans/eng/ch8en/conc8en/fuel_consumption_containerships.html
======
okuli
I think it'd make more sense to express fuel consumption per mile, not per
day.

~~~
manicdee
Mile distance travelled by GPS, or as measured on water?

